# amperometric or redox measuring probe



## aliena83

Hello!!

Does anybody know what an amperometric is?? What is the translation in Spanish??

This is the context: "the concentration of the residual disinfectant is capable of being measured by a field test kit, amperometric or redox measuring probe at its point of usage"  

Actually, I don't understand any of it... 

Any help???

Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## codina

I would translate "amperometric measurement probe" as "amperímetro", i.e. a device that measures electrical current (whose units are Ampères)

Hope it helps,

Edgar


----------



## 0scar

"la concentración del desinfectante residual puede ser medida por un kit de prueba de campo, amperimétrico o redox, midiendo la muestra en su punto de uso"


----------



## aliena83

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!!!!!!!! Me ayudaron mucho vuestras respuestas!!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola.

Solo para incluir algo:

*Redox *(shorthand for oxidation/reduction reaction) describes all chemical reactions in which atoms have their oxidation number (oxidation state) changed.

*Redox*, término abreviado para las reacciones de reducción/ oxidación. Reacciones redox son una serie de reacciones de sustancias en las cuales la transferencia de electrones tiene lugar. La sustancia que gana electrones es llamada agente oxidante.


----------



## jalibusa

"Amperométrico" o (amperometría) es un método de análisis, amperimétrico se refiere a medir corriente en un conductor.


----------



## 0scar

En inglés medir corriente en un conductor es _amper*O*metric_, como en _amper*Om*etric clamp._
He visto que en castellano casi siempre se usa _amperométrico _en el caso de análisis pero es un error. No podemos te_ner biosensor amperOmétrico y pinza amperÍmetrica _al mismo tiempo.


----------



## jalibusa

0scar said:


> En inglés medir corriente en un conductor es _amper*O*metric_, como en _amper*Om*etric clamp._
> He visto que en castellano casi siempre se usa _amperométrico _en el caso de análisis pero es un error. No podemos te_ner biosensor amperOmétrico y pinza amperÍmetrica _al mismo tiempo.


Ocurre que sí podemos porque son dos cosas totalmente diferentes, y no creo sensato discutir la existencia o no de la amperometría como método analítico.​


----------



## 0scar

Entonces el idioma inglés no conoce que son dos cosas diferentes porque usa *amperOmetri*c,  para las dos cosas, tanto para un análisis como para medir corriente en un cable...seguramente cuando tradujeron del castellano por primera vez se confundieron y  vienen arrastrando tremendo error desde entonces...ellos no pueden usar la misma palabra para dos cosas diferentes pero insisten porque son insensatos...

Es más, al *amperImetro* castellano lo llaman *amperOmeter* en inglés, sin saber que no pueden cambiar de I a O porque en este caso son la misma cosa, un aparato para medir amperes en un cable...


----------



## 0scar

Googleando un poco se encuentra gente insensata que "discute  la existencia" de la *amperOmetria *como método análitico, la llama *amperImetria*

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...ct=result&cd=1&q=sensor+amperimetrico&spell=1


----------

